
AWS: Linux Kernel SegmentSmack Issue - lionel_squared
https://aws.amazon.com/security/security-bulletins/AWS-2018-018/
======
r1ch
This affects pretty much everything running a modern Linux kernel (4.9+), not
just AWS. It looks pretty bad. While there's no public POC yet, the kernel
reassembly code path looks very expensive while small TCP packets are very
cheap to produce. Hopefully everyone gets patched in time.

